# Oxyopsis gracilis - CRAZY COLORS!



## Precarious (Jun 26, 2011)

I never imagined this species would be so colorful. I've never seen such variation of color and patterns in a species. All these nymphs are from the same pair and all around the same instar so I don't know what accounts for such a wide range of difference.

Is there any other species that turns a vivid red like this???

*Oxy A*



























*Oxy B*


----------



## Precarious (Jun 26, 2011)

*Oxy C*
















*Oxy D*





















*Oxy E*


----------



## Precarious (Jun 26, 2011)

This one is my favorite. So colorful!

*Oxy F*


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Jun 26, 2011)

I had no idea this species was so colorful.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2011)

WOW, NEAT!


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Jun 27, 2011)

nice colorations


----------



## Idolofreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Now THOSE are some cool color combos! I love the blue under Oxy F's abdomen. The dark red Oxy D is pretty cool too.


----------



## Termite48 (Aug 1, 2011)

These are great pics as always. Now we know about one of your favs. Thanks!


----------



## Reptiliatus (Nov 23, 2012)

Incredible photos to show why this species is so special. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Paradoxica (Nov 23, 2012)

Do these colors ever remain as adult?


----------



## Precarious (Nov 23, 2012)

Paradoxica said:


> Do these colors ever remain as adult?


Generally, no, they are all an emerald green, but this last generation I had adult female color morphs.

More photos:

Oxyopsis gracilis - color morph mega post!

Oxyopsis gracilis adults

Oxyopsis gracilis nymphs hatch (photos &amp; video)

Oxyopsis gracilis L2 &amp; L3 nymphs


----------



## Reptiliatus (Nov 23, 2012)

Paradoxica said:


> Do these colors ever remain as adult?


No, unfortunately the animals will go a more or less solid colour.

That being said that solid colour varies. You may end up with a red, yellow-like, green, or almost turquoise female specimen.

-Dayyan


----------



## Reptiliatus (Nov 23, 2012)

Precarious said:


> Generally, no, they are all an emerald green, but this last generation I had adult female color morphs.
> 
> More photos:
> 
> ...


Haha, you beat me to it my friend  !


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wow - what incredible colors! It's a rainbow of mantids. I especially like Oxy F


----------



## Precarious (Nov 23, 2012)

WolfPuppy said:


> Wow - what incredible colors! It's a rainbow of mantids. I especially like Oxy F


They are a great species, communal, colorful and friendly, yet every year hardly anyone buys them. I keep the culture going just for myself.


----------



## mantid_mike (Nov 27, 2012)

Amazing pics. I'm experiencing the same with the Oxys from the ooth that I got from you. Lots of cool colors but I haven't bought a macro lens to shoot them with.


----------



## Ranitomeya (Nov 28, 2012)

All mine are green, but I still think they look amazing. The reddish brown bands of color create some nice contrast to the bright green of the rest of their bodies.


----------

